# Spring Break 2010 in France (a.k.a. "Having Fun with PhotoFiltre")



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Nancy Tran's Photos - France 2010 | Facebook << Full Album

Here's a preview!








Wall of "Je t'aime"









Paris's sex shop district









Postcards home from Paris









Louvre Pyramid


















Macarons

























My host sister

















































Flag at the beach with the Basque cross (I stayed in Biarritz, which was part of Basque country) on it

























Shopping in Spain


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

You got Macarons, I'm sososo jelous.

Some nice pictures there.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks!  Hehehehe, I'm going to a friend's house later today and it's so hard to not eat the two (I had six to begin with) macarons I have left to share!


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

This happens when I get brownies on the way home from college and am going to a friends house...they're really good brownies...D:

What's the wall of Je t'aime?


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Hahahah, I've been there. The wall of "je t'aime" is pretty much a mural in this one park that says "I love you" in 5687089783634 different languages.


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

Every single picture made me smile, especially the postcards. I'd love to travel to France, too. 
_Tu t'es bien amusee? _


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

_*Those are beautiful pictures!*_


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Ouaaaisss, je suis bien m'amuseee!  Most kick-ass two weeks of my life!


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the color in some of these. *__*


----------



## hustina (Apr 15, 2010)

Love the pictures! It makes me want to go back to Paris.

Ah, Paris, tu me manque beacoup~


----------

